

I Wish I Could Clone Myself - mdolon
http://www.monfx.com/online-entrepreneurship/i-wish-i-could-clone-myself/

======
mdolon
If anyone has any advice on prioritizing their work, I would seriously
appreciate it!

------
ram1024
i'm not sure cloning yourself in this case would be the answer. then you'd
have MORE ideas, not more solutions.

i'd consider cloning your friends.

second to that i'd gather them, choose the idea by concensus that everyone
wants most to work on, and complete that project. use money from that to fund
teams to build all the other ideas.

